# Is drywall mud considered combustible?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

mud is not combustible, i'd avoid using plastic

DM


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Example: Compound is used on seams of fire-rated sheetrock, on fire-seperation walls, for code compliance.


----------

